# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  مشكل در ارسال پيام با خط همراه اول

## nickandish

سلام خانم ها و آقايان مهندس

بنده به كمك  فوري شما نياز دارم
من از طريق مودم  gsm و دستورات  atcommand اس ام اس ارسال مي كردم تا الان با ايرانسل اينكار رو انجام ميدادم و مشكلي نداشتم ولي با همراه اول ارسال نمي كنه .
در واقع دريافت پيام رو داره و ميشه اون رو خوند ولي پيام نمي فرسته و ارور ميده .
من پي دي يو هايي كه استفاده كردم رو اينجا ميگذارم . ممنون ميشم اگر كسي مي دونه مشكل از كجاست من رو راهنمايي كنه.

 همراه اول با مركز پيام 9891100500
0691891901500031000b91************0008ff080633064406270645

 همراه اول بدون مركز پيام 
0031000b91************0008ff080633064406270645

در هر دو حالت  ERROR بر مي گردونه

براي ايرانسل بدون مركز پيام
0031000b91************0008ff080633064406270645
كه مشكلي نداره و پيام رو ارسال مي كنه

شايد تنظيمات ديگه اي نياز داشته باشه نمي دونم ولي با چند تا سيم كارت همراه اول اعتباري و دائمي و جاهاي مختلف تست كردم جواب نمي ده. 
هر چي بررسي مي كنم به نظرم pdu مشكلي نداره .

منتظر راهنمايي دوستان هستم.
جاودانه باشيد

----------


## nickandish

مجدد سلام به همه دوستان
پاسخ رو با راهنمايي يكي از دوستان پيدا كردم . براي استفاده شماها اينجا ميزارمش كه اگر شما هم با اين مشكل برخورديد راه حل رو بدونيد
قسمتي كه نوع شماره دريافت كننده پيام رو بايد قرار داد من 91 استفاده ميكردم كه براي شماره هاي بين المللي است و به جاي اون بايد81 استفاده كرد براي شماره هاي محلي است.
البته ايرانسل با 91 جواب ميداد به هر حال براي همراه اول 81 استفاده كنيد

----------

